# AMD launches Kabini APUs in India starting at Rs 2,299



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/Parts-Peripherals/AMD-launches-low-cost-Athlon-and-Sempron-desktop_20527.html



> AMD (Advanced Micro Devices) has launched its latest low-price Athlon 'Kabini' APU (Accelerated Processing Unit) in India today. The new processor is designed to take over the previous Richland and Trinity APUs which were AMD's first attempts to bring a Steamroller core and GCN (Graphics Core Next) graphics onto a single chip.
> 
> The new APU series from AMD consists of Athlon 5350 and 5150, and Sempron 3850 and 2650 chipsets. Of these four, Sempron 2650 is the lone dual-core CPU while the rest are quad-core SoCs. These chipsets are part of AMD's new AM1 computing platform which requires an AM1 motherboard.
> 
> ...



*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/amd-launches-kabini-apus-india-starting-rs-2299-221906.html



> US chipmaker AMD launched new Kabini-based processors in India starting from Rs 2,299 in the country, a move that could help manufacturers lower prices of desktop PCs in India.
> 
> Taking on the Atom competition, the new APUs (Accelerated Processing Unit) are based on AMD’s Kabini AM1 platform and promise up to two times quicker computing and graphics performance and 2.8 times faster gaming speeds compared to competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 17, 2014)

Wondering what happened to "Kabini" or "Bheema" APU based tablets???
Why aren't they appearing in the Indian Market?

Waiting for Kaveri APU based laptops/notebooks to appear...
Most probably,Nov~Dec. 2014...


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wondering what happened to "Kabini" or "Bheema" APU based tablets???
> Why aren't they appearing in the Indian Market?
> 
> Waiting for Kaveri APU based laptops/notebooks to appear...
> Most probably,Nov~Dec. 2014...



Those tablets are not even appearing on foreign markets 
Qualcomm has this gen wrapped up :/


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 17, 2014)

this will help entry level HTPC as they have intigrated graphics as well as quad core procy for cheap. good


----------



## vkl (Apr 17, 2014)

Beema and mullins parts are yet to be released by AMD.
Xolo win(amd temash based) was reported to launch by March end. *www.themobileindian.com/reviews/10...irst-Windows-8.-1-tablet-from-an-Indian-brand


----------



## Akintex (Apr 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wondering what happened to "Kabini" or "Bheema" APU based tablets???
> Why aren't they appearing in the Indian Market?
> 
> Waiting for Kaveri APU based laptops/notebooks to appear...
> Most probably,Nov~Dec. 2014...



Why amd using Indian epic title for their processor .is there indian devlopers  behind AMD.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 18, 2014)

Akintex said:


> Why amd using Indian epic title for their processor .is there indian devlopers  behind AMD.



because development is going on in India -This is my guess


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

kaveri and kabini apus are designed by amd's indian team...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> kaveri and kabini apus are designed by amd's indian team...



Really! Great info then.


----------



## bhvm (Aug 24, 2014)

AMD is getting really long in the tooth by delaying great products

Where are Kaveri FX 7600P laptops with R7 cores?


----------

